# New desert tortoise baby



## Yelloweyed (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's the outside enclosure



The entrance to the burrow



Under the water pavilion



Other side of the water pavilion



I need to weigh her and measure her but she's tiny!


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2015)

So very cute. Just make sure those rocks by the water dish she can still get in and out easily and that she won't just fall into the water onto her back. Otherwise looks great to me.


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks good but I always have my baby DT's indoors especially a new one because ibdef don't want him/her to brumate.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 20, 2015)

I just got her today. She'll be staying inside for the majority of the time. The outside pool is for sunlight exposure and isn't secured against predators. It just has bird netting over it. I did see her tip over onto her back (while trying to climb up the pool's side) but she quickly righted herself.

She ate a small handful of weeds and grass, checked out the pool and then put herself to sleep at 6pm. I transferred her to the inside enclosure at 7pm.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 21, 2015)

Bedtime snack



Plants are from Tortoise Supply.


----------



## Carol S (Sep 22, 2015)

She is adorable.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 26, 2015)

How is your baby doing? 
I now have a baby too! He just showed up in our yard this week 2ft from our pool! 
How much does yours weigh?


----------



## kathyth (Sep 26, 2015)

Beautiful baby and set up!!
The desert babies are really hatching now. 
Many needing homes. 
Glad that two in this thread have scored!!


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm fostering two more (probably from the same clutch) until next year. They were found wandering the same street.



Top to bottom - Henrietta, Able and Tank

They weight 29, 30 and 24g. All are just under 2 inches.

I have a 4'x6' inside enclosure and a 5' wading pool for outside.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yelloweyed said:


> I'm fostering two more (probably from the same clutch) until next year. They were found wandering the same street.
> 
> View attachment 150064
> 
> ...



Oh wow, 2 more found! They are so cute and in good hands now! 

It's funny because I was searching my whole property 2 acres for more! I scan the driveway and pool area a few times a day! I'm wondering if a hawk dropped it or there is a mating pair nearby. 

Mine is 40g @ 2". He already had a growth line so I bet he's just a bit older than yours! No name yet! 


He's not really that yellow. He's under a yellow umbrella so I guess it's picking up some of the color.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2015)

This is the bestest ever baby tortoise. They simply are not afraid of people. You can almost do anything to them and they take it. California's other chelonian, the pond turtle, is the same way. You can find a wild pond turtle that has never seen a human before and it will be friendly and unafraid.


----------



## Carol S (Sep 26, 2015)

I would love to find some hatchlings wandering down the street.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 26, 2015)

If the lady decides to keep only one, I'll ask if you can have one @Carol S.

@Yvonne G, I'm amazed at their friendliness. My Russian will sit calmly in my hand but has never gotten that comfortable. Henrietta will sleep anywhere and has already taken a nap in my hand while I was cleaning the enclosure!




I think the two newer ones will lighten up as the dirt washes off during their soaks. I haven't 'scrubbed' off the dirt because they're so little still. The two newer torts, Tank and Able, still had dried yolk sac attached. Tank's completely fell off after a soak but Able's is still a little gummy or rubbery feeling. He seems to visit the water dish most often. Is that okay?


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 26, 2015)

@Momof4 What does your tort like to eat most? Mine seems partial to dandelions.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yelloweyed said:


> @Momof4 What does your tort like to eat most? Mine seems partial to dandelions.




Dandies and soft grass with some other weeds chopped up. He finally took a liking to Mazuri today. I gave him 1/2 a pellet with grass. 
My guy charges when I put my hand near him but once I pick him up he's pretty calm and looks around. 

Let me know if you need any Mazuri, I have 25# of the stuff!


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 25, 2016)

They are so precious!


----------

